# Paco Pads



## dkrakel (Nov 2, 2003)

*paco*

hi, my wife and i both use the guide pad. it's great. you can sleep on rocks with it. i don't know about one or the other being best for a woman, these work well for the two of us.

dean


----------



## Toulumne Jack (Nov 14, 2003)

Unless you're concerned about the weight, get the big fat one. Any way you go, though, it is THE serious choice for comfort boat camping. I used mine last summer to raft a side channel at a camp, then slept like a baby on a stone slab (all the easier to keep the sand away).


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*Jack's pads are awesome.*

I'm not sure if there's any difference between men's and women's back pads though. I think it's either your feel the rock under your pad or not. I have heard of one lady who had issues sleeping on a pea.

With Jack's Plastic you buy based on the size and thickness of the pad. Most people end up getting either the Poco Pad or the Guide Poco. Around 2 inches thick. They do make a huge pad that fits perfectly in the bed of a pick-up, and it's 4 inches thick. Plush!

We are a Jack's Dealer. Call Confluence Kayaks in Denver. 303-433-3676


----------



## jester (Oct 14, 2003)

Jack's Plastic makes about 7 different versions of the "Paco Pad". I agree with some of the other posts - you can't go wrong with the "Guide" pad. I am 6' 2" and 200 pounds and my pad has been on lots of rivers. I always sleep like a baby. Check Jacks website or Confluence for more info on prices and sizes. You'll love it!


----------



## GDalton (Nov 4, 2003)

*Paco pads for women*

Pacos are the bomb. They rip for car/truck camping and raft-support trips.

The best Paco for a woman is the one that I have in the back of my truck -you are welcome to crawl in and test it out if you like ;>


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*Nice...*

Nice Dalton.

I just received two Guide Pacos for X-mas time. We them in stock if you want to check them out first hand.

Don @ Confluence Kayaks


----------



## Sidnye (Dec 9, 2003)

I have a grande paco pad. It is kinda big but you'll not regret it if camping on uneven or rocky ground. I usually don't have problems with rafts carrying the pad as they use it to for passengers to sit on.


----------



## Marissa Loya (Aug 24, 2004)

alison said:


> I remember a post a while back about paco pads. Which one would be the best for a woman? I cant recall the details. Thanks in advance.


Just be sure to get one that fits your height. That's all that is necessary. It will be one of the best purchases that you make as an outdoor enthusiast....


----------



## storm11 (Feb 10, 2006)

Another pad to check out is the Aire Landing Pad. Basically the same design as a Paco, except it has a full on raft valve which makes for much easier inflating and deflating (it will self-inflate). It's also quite a bit cheaper than the comparable Jacks Paco.


----------



## freeboatin (Oct 7, 2006)

go with jack's. i've had an 1.5" pad since 1995. i've had to patched it in a few spots after sleeping on cactus but it is still going strong. when i get another it will probably be one of the thicker models


----------

